# Epson DTG/DTS RIP with Real Dual CMYK Support



## Todus (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

Is there on the market RIP Software with have full support of REAL Dual CMYK for Epson printers ?

I mean the real DUAL CMYK:
RIP Software can divide the print job to both CMYK channels thanks that the print is 2 times faster than in normal one CMYK channel.

Something like ONYX does on the MUTOH printers.

BTW: We asked Wasatch and they confirmed that their Soft RIP can do it but we can not solicit a demo to check it out.

Any advice welcome.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Each RIP has it. Changing to dual CMYK allows you to print on lower res with similar ink output so if you wold print normally 1440x700 you then print 720x720, whene you were printing 720 x 720 you print 720x320 etc.

For what printer do you need it ?


----------



## Todus (Jun 2, 2011)

We need it for 4880 / 7880 and 9880

I mean: We set for example:
2 x CMYK @ 2880 x 1440 DPI but the RIP does not lower down resolution
but keep it and on DX5 PrintHead:

first CMYK print 1,3,5 line (and so on)
second CMYK print 2,4,6 etc. line 
so the print job is 2 x Faster and the quality of printing is the same like in single CMYK channel.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

You mean microweawing? It would not speed up the process on x800 engines (in fact it is biuid in as standard and you cannot bypass it). 

Mutoh microweaving works a little bit different then epson one (hence their patent) and it maybe possible to do this. I cannot elaborate on that because I do not know Mutoh well.

To by sure ask the forum member CaveDave. He is one of the developers of Cadlink RIP.


----------



## polecat992001 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi! I have the epson 9880 and i'm trying to switch from pigmented inks to sublimation. I want it to print dual cmyk but right now it has on the left channel LlK,Lm,Lc,LK and in the right channel K, C, M, Y. My problem is the ink in the left channel ¿What's the correct ink setup on printer? ¿do i have to replace the LlK for K, the Lm for M, the Lc for C and the LK for Y and in the softrip send the job as dual(CMYK) and that's it? ( I have the Wasatch SoftRip 6.9) Thx a lot =) 



Todus said:


> We need it for 4880 / 7880 and 9880
> 
> I mean: We set for example:
> 2 x CMYK @ 2880 x 1440 DPI but the RIP does not lower down resolution
> ...


http://www.t-shirtforums.com//es.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Todus (Jun 2, 2011)

Please contact with local dealer of Wasatch. they will sell you key for unlock option: Custom Ink Set.

Then you will be able to set 2 X CMYK on your Epson.

http://www.wasatch.com/pdf/creatingCustomInksets.pdf


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

AcroRIP supports some Epson's models with Dual CMYK mode, but I don't remember which models exactly.


----------



## polecat992001 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks a lot Todus and Jim  I finally solved it


----------



## thecheap (Jun 12, 2013)

hi, please tell me how you solved it?

i have a 9890 and 4880 and i want to used dual CMYK on both


----------



## polecat992001 (Jun 22, 2014)

hi thecheap, sorry for the delay =) I solved it following step by step the pdf that Todus has posted earlier


----------



## thecheap (Jun 12, 2013)

great!!!

thanks for answer.

you pay extra for Custom Ink Set option? if yes how much more?

also do you have the Wasatch SoftRip epson edition or the normal edition?

i have 3 epson printers, 1 9890, 1 4880, 1 4800, can used Wasatch SoftRip epson edition on all 3 printers or need to buy one program for each printer?

Thanks!!!


----------

